# gamersgift.com legit ?



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2013)

Is this website legit ? I need to purchase Garena shells from here.. anyone have any experience regarding this ?

*www.ebay.in/itm/100-Garena-Shells-/131049561369?pt=IN_Games_Consoles_Accessories&hash=item1e83299d19&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156

the same seller is also selling on ebay .. This guy has joined recently.. Should I proceed with the purchase ? via ebay ?


----------



## chris (Nov 23, 2013)

You can buy 200 Shells for $4 src. Why pay $3+ for 150 ? This is a virtual item ? He may be legit as why scam for such a low price item and get banned/ -ve  review on ebay.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

^Are you sure we can buy from Garena SG.. I thought indian users had to buy from International website..
If so, thanks a lot

EDIT: I just noticed they wont accept debit cards and i dont have a paypal account.. Any solutions buddy ?


----------



## kangana61432 (May 4, 2014)

Yes i have purchased Steam wallet cards and Garena shells for League of legends from www.gamersgift.com 5 days ago , these guys are awesome , I got the codes in 15 mins on my email , They are doing the business in india only accepting all debit cards , netbanking, cash deposits and cheque


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

What is your garena league of legends ID.. Add me im xXNerevarineXx


----------

